# Preis/Zufriedenheit statt Preis/Leistung



## Oromis16 (4. Juni 2015)

Unter „Neue Themen“ in einem Nachbarforum ist ein neuer Titel zu lesen: „Suche Pc für WoT“. Ich schaue mal rein, denn wie man an meiner Beitragsstatistik sehen kann sind Kaufberatungen mein liebstes Themengebiet.

Doch als ich das neue Thema betrete treffe ich auf das Grauen in Textform. Der TE hat offenbar den Fehler gemacht offen ein Maximalbudget zu nennen, da war für die Mitnutzer des Forums schon ganz klar: Der Junge braucht Leistung um jeden Preis! Er will nur so viel Geld ausgeben wie nötig? Er will eigentlich nur WoT zocken und ne SSD nachrüsten? Mir doch egal, dem empfehle ich einen i5, damit kann er dann Battlefield 6 zocken!
In Vergessenheit geraten ist der Anspruch des TEs. Offenbar ist es schwierig zu begreifen, dass es noch andere Dinge gibt als so viel Leistung für so wenig Geld wie möglich.

Leider ist das eine Krankheit an der alle mir bekannten Computerforen, ohne auch nur eine Ausnahme, leiden. Da bekommt ein 1000€  Gamingsystem ein SystemPower von Be Quiet und ein N300 von Cooler Master, schließlich macht der „i7“ Aufkleber das billige Rundherum wett.

Preis/Leistung hat eine Daseinsberechtigung, das steht komplett außer Frage, aber wenn ich mir manche (selbstverständlich nicht alle) Zusammenstellungen hier im Forum ansehe kommt mir das Mittagessen hoch. Ab 600€ Budget darf langsam über eine SSD nachgedacht werden, oder über ein anständiges Gehäuse, denn kein Nutzer dieser Welt hat etwas von einer klappernden Plastikbox mit jahrelangen Ladezeiten.
Preis/Zufriedenheit ist das was die Nutzer wollen, und nicht den längsten Benchmarkbalken.


Achtung, dieser Text spiegelt (m)eine Meinung, zu Risiken und Nebenwirkungen konsultieren sie bitte einen Druiden ihrer Wahl.

In den nächsten Ausgaben sehen sie:
- Warum ein Athlon/FX/i3 mit 280X besser ist als ein i5 mit 260X
- Warum nicht jeder Ultra spielen muss
- Warum die Großeltern keinen i3 brauchen
An die Mods, ich hoffe ich hab nicht das Forum übersehen wo etwas in dieser Art reinkommen sollte 


In diesem Sinne: Viel Spaß beim Diskutieren an die Gleichgesinnten und an die die mich gleich in alle Einzelteile zerlegen


----------



## Schnabulator1337 (4. Juni 2015)

Es kommt mir auch so vor als würden manche einfach maximale Leistung aus dem Geld holen wollen. Aber es sind auch nicht gerade wenige, die die Anforderungen gut ausfüllen wollen und dann das "Nebensächliche" (Gehäuse, (größere) SSD, leiser etc.) erst behandelt wird.
Aber so finde (letzteres) ich es auch nicht schlimm, denn dann weiß man wie mein Budget, für seine Ansprüche, ausreizen könnte.

Aber auch einige, denke ich, sagen einfach, kaufe dir lieber mehr, evtl kommt dir die Mehrleistung doch noch zugute 

Lieben Gruß und hoffe meine Meinung ist einigermaßen verständlich


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Juni 2015)

Das was du hier aufführst an Kritikpunkten ist aber sehr oft auf den Mist des TE´s gewachsen. Gerade Gehäuse und NT´s werden gerne als notwendiges Übel angesehen und dürfen am liebsten nur 10% der Gesamtanschaffung ausmachen.
In der Summe achten die Hechte im Karpfenteich schon auf eine gesunde Zusammenstellung, ich hatte mich dort auch lange genug bewegt. Was die SSD angeht da muss ich allerdings schon mal zustimmen das die gerne mit reingewürgt wird. Aber wir ( einige die oft in der Kaufberatung tätig waren / sind ) hatten uns mal unterhalten und ja einen Fragenkatalog entworfen, um gerade Fehlschüsse und Co, zu vermeiden.


----------



## rabe08 (4. Juni 2015)

Oromis, Du darfst nicht vergessen, dass hier ist ein Zockerforum, da geht es hauptsächlich darum, die sauer verdienten 1000€ in möglichst viele FPS umzusetzen. 

Prinzipiell stimme ich Dir schon zu, ich habe schon ein paar mal auf Anfragen wie "Office PC gesucht" Tipps gegeben wie "nimm den verdammten Lenovo für 440 Euro inkl. 5 Jahre Next-Business-Day Support vor Ort und lass' für Produktivrechner die Frickelei", mehr als es anmerken kann man allerdings nicht. Ich werde in den nächsten Tagen hier auch noch einen Thread öffnen, in dem ich etwas dazu schreibe, warum ich mir gerade einen AMD-Rechner mit Midrange-Graka aufgebaut habe, sollte auch in Deine Richtung gehen


----------



## DOKTOR_IGNORANT (4. Juni 2015)

Hi Oromis16,
ich habe gemerkt das du dich gut in der PC-Bauabteilung engagierst weiter so . Ich persönlich finde die meisten Te's:
- sich wenig bemühen 
- zu bequem  sind einfach mal zu googeln
-  schlecht/unzureichent auf einfache Fragen antworten
- etc.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Juni 2015)

Mir kommt es auch so vor als wenn sich seit geraumer Zeit zu einer Battle gewandelt hat und doch gewisse Bauteile aufgedrängt werden.


----------



## S754 (5. Juni 2015)

Was mir bei den Kaufberatungen noch aufgefallen ist,  dass wenn einer eine Nvidia in der Zusammenstellung hat bzw. möchte, sofort eine R9 290 o.ä. aufgedrängt wird. Umgekehrt kann ich dieses Phänomen allerdings nicht beobachten. Keine Ahnung,  obs nur mir so geht oder es andere auch so sehen.


----------



## Shizuki (5. Juni 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Was mir bei den Kaufberatungen noch aufgefallen ist,  dass wenn einer eine Nvidia in der Zusammenstellung hat bzw. möchte, sofort eine R9 290 o.ä. aufgedrängt wird. Umgekehrt kann ich dieses Phänomen allerdings nicht beobachten. Keine Ahnung,  obs nur mir so geht oder es andere auch so sehen.



Fällt mir auch sehr stark auf, aber kann ich irgendwie nicht nachvollziehen. Hab das Phänomen selber erlebt, als ich gefragt hab wurde mir von der 780Ti  verdammt aufällig abgeraten, als wär's ne Seuche.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Juni 2015)

Ja das Phänomen besteht aber schon seit dem Tag wo die Karten der roten Feldpostnummer günstiger sind. Wenn man es erwähnt ohne das es eine Vorgabe gab ist es ok, auch noch wenn man die einmalig als Alternative anbietet. 
Bei den Gehäusen genau das gleiche, zuerst immer das Fractal Define R4. Gewisse Kühler darf man auch kaum erwähnen wo dann ein Macho in den Himmel gelobt wird den es nicht gibt. Usw. usw. ...


----------



## Gysi1901 (5. Juni 2015)

Ich finde es gelinde gesagt besch...eiden, dass viele Leute ihre Standardempfehlung insbesondere in Sachen Prozessor haben, von der sie nie, *nie* abweichen werden. 
Office-PC für den Opa, absolute Schmerzgrenze 500€? Unbedingt einen i5, sonst hält die Kiste doch keine zwei Jahre, ohne fürchterlich zu ruckeln! So kann er immerhin ultrasuperschnell Emails an alte Freunde verschicken! 
Ist ein High-End-Rechner gewünscht, Budget 2000€, zur Not mehr? Xeon und i7 sind ja völliger Quatsch, zeig mir die Benchmarks, wo ein Xeon drölf Mal so schnell ist wie ein i5! Wer mehr als einen i5 will, ist sowieso völlig bekloppt!
Heute noch gab es einen Thread, wo ein FX 8320 für einen Office-PC empfohlen wurde, nur weil erwähnt wurde, dass öfter mal mehrere Tabs offen sind.
Evidenz gefällig? Bitteschön! Könnte man hier nicht eine inoffizielle Task force aufstellen, die vor allem der unsäglichen Geldverschwendung bei Office-PCs einen Riegel vorschieben könnte, indem man sich da mehr einmischt?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Juni 2015)

Über die CPU kann man noch streiten je nach weiterer Nutzung


----------



## Gripschi (5. Juni 2015)

Ist mir auch aufgefallen. Es kommen fast immer Standardt Empfehlungen die das Budget ausreizen. Wohlgemerkt bei bis zu xxx€ da steht.

Ich mach kaum noch was in den ZT, wenn bastle ich es fix zusammen.

Grade bei SSDs wird man gesteinigt wenn man meint lass die weg dann biste im Budget.
Nein da muss woanders gespart werden, das Gehäuse reicht auch, der Kühler oder doch das NT.
Da wird teils Stuß betrieben nur um ne SSD reinzuquetschen.

Es gibt aber auch vernünftige die sagen lass das erstmal, bzw. Rüste dann nach.

Oder warte lieber 1 Monat länger dann hast du das Budge für einen soliden Unterbau den du einfach erweitertst.

Ist teils traurig das dass Geld bis zum letzten Groschen weg muss.
Dabei kann man mit dem 44er genauso wie mit dem 45er i5 daddlen.

Die TEs sind teils nicht besser, da kommt auf Anfragen was gedacht ist als Anwendungsgebiete? Geht euch nix an, macht ne Zusammenstellung und fertig.

Oder ich kauf eh was Ich denke.

Bzw. meine HW steht in der Sig macht mal. Budget steht ja da.

Das beste war vorhin: Ein Video im Startpost mit einem.900€ PC, kein weiteres Wort.

So musste mal raus


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Juni 2015)

Klar können wir hier streiten, ich lasse trotzdem mal die Kirche im Dorf da man eben hier auf Enthusiasten trifft. Auch im Handel würde einem so etwas passieren. Mir wäre da eher mehr Gelassenheit wichtig ohne Besserwisserei und ohne dem jeweiligen Schreiber die Kompetenz abzusprechen. Man kann alles sachlich begründen


----------



## Gripschi (5. Juni 2015)

Klar. Aber etwas zurückhaltung bzw. Nachdenken über Sinn würde nicht schaden.

Die Kompetenz will ich auch niemanden abstreiten ehr die Sinnhaftigkeit bezweifel Ich manchmal.
Aber mit den SSDs ist es teils schlimm mM nach.

Will da auch keinen auf die Füße treten.


----------



## azzih (5. Juni 2015)

Naja die SSD ist mit einer der wichtigsten Komponenten wenns um gefühlte Geschwindigkeit geht. Gerade im Office PC fühlt es sich um Welten besser an mit ner SSD, dazu ist sie noch lautlos und kühl. Heute PCs mit nur ner HDD sind einfach nicht mehr zeitgemäss. Und fürn Office PC/Laptop tuts ne 50€ 128GB SSD,  das ist ja kein grosser Kostenfaktor.

Genau das gleiche Spiel bei den FX-CPUs: Sie sind langsam,  energie-ineffizient und noch nichtmal günstig. Sorry aber 120€ für nen FX8320, in keinem Szenario dieser Welt ist das eine Empfehlung wert.

Und ich nenne eigentlich immer Alternativen oder "hier schau mal ob du das gebraucht bekommst" und mögliche Sparpunkte. Aber bei Spiele PCs geht halt nicht nennenswert etwas unter 700€, deswegen auch die Standartempfehlungen. Bei Office hingegen tuts auch ein 50€ AM1 oder 50€ PentiumG.


----------



## Gysi1901 (5. Juni 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Über die CPU kann man noch streiten je nach weiterer Nutzung


Manchmal, ja; aber warum soll der Opa, der mal ne E-Mail schreiben will, den gleichen Prozessor haben wie der 30-Jährige, der mit High-End-Hardware zocken will und bereit ist, dafür zu zahlen? Hier tut's ein Pentium -- ohne spürbare Geschwindigkeitseinbußen --, da dürfen auch 50€ mehr drin sein für Hyperthreading, mehr Cache und mehr Takt.
Das Gleiche mit AMD-Prozessoren. Es gibt auch Nutzer, die empfehlen ausschließlich Prozessoren der FX-8000-Reihe, sowohl für Office als auch für Spiele. Viele TEs, die denen auf den Leim gehen, beschweren sich nach ein paar Wochen entweder über zu wenig Leistung oder zu hohen Stromverbrauch oder beides. Weil solche Nutzer in der Regel recht entschlossen agieren, setzen sie sich oft durch. Das schadet im Endeffekt dem Forum und PCGH.



azzih schrieb:


> Genau das gleiche Spiel bei den FX-CPUs: Sie sind langsam,  energie-ineffizient und noch nichtmal günstig. Sorry aber 120€ für nen FX8320, in keinem Szenario dieser Welt ist das eine Empfehlung wert.


Auch das ist so pauschal gesagt, dass es sehr problematisch ist. Ich glaube kaum, dass sich viele Leute hier für Schach interessieren, aber das wäre eine Anwendung, bei der der FX einem 4790K Saures gibt -- obwohl er einen Bruchteil kostet. Ich nehme das Beispiel, weil ich mich da auskenne, es gibt bestimmt auch andere Gebiete, bei denen das so ist. Sieh es einfach so: wenn ein TE bestimmte Software nennt, mit der Du Dich nicht auskennst, musst Du nicht antworten -- bei der Anzahl von Nutzern hier wird sich in der Regel jemand finden, der für den TE eine qualifizierte, sinnvolle Empfehlung hat. (Bitte sieh das nicht als persönliche Empfehlung auf Grund nicht vorhandenen Fehlverhaltens, das sollte prinzipiell jeder beachten).


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Juni 2015)

Ich selber versuche so gut es geht auf Wünsche einzugehen und nur dort wo es Sinn macht abzuweichen. Ich empfehle durchaus auch AMD mit zb. FM2 und neuer.


----------



## Drayygo (5. Juni 2015)

Naja..wenn ich mal überlegen müsste, und mir für ~500€ CPU, MB und Graka kaufen will...dann würde ich lieber einen FX 8320E+MSI 970Gaming (oder nen günstigen nicht AsRock 990 Chipsatz)+R9 290 TriX(Vapor X) holen, als einen Xeon (eine der hier meistempfohlenen CPU´s) + H97 MB + R9 280/GTX 960...


----------



## Leob12 (5. Juni 2015)

Immerhin hat der Trend bei Gehäusen aufgehört, Corsair in höherpreisigen Region (100€+) zu empfehlen^^


----------



## tandel (5. Juni 2015)

Bei Boards ist es das gleiche, es werden immer höherpreisige Boards mit maximaler Ausstattung empfohlen.
Klar, wer es von Tag 1 an braucht oder Spaß an hübschen Boards hat, warum nicht.

Wenn man aber preissensibler ist, dann kann man auch mit günstigeren Boards glücklich werden.
Mein i5-2500k steckt in einem H61 Board für 40€. Klar kann ich damit nicht übertakten, momentan brauche ich das aber auch nicht.
Wenn mir die Leistung in ein bis zwei Jahren nicht mehr ausreicht (Der Prozessor ist dann 5 Jahre alt), dann kaufe ich mir eine neue CPU+Boardkombi oder ich hole mir für 20€ ein gebrauchtes Board mit Übertaktungsmöglichkeit und verkaufe das alte Board für 10€.

Das einzige Problem ist allerdings, dass man die Intension und Vorliebe der Fragesteller hinsichtlich Leistung, Qualität, Optik, Preis, etc. nicht immer klar erkennen kann. Oft liegt das daran, dass die Fragesteller das selbst nicht so genau wissen.


----------



## Joim (5. Juni 2015)

Man muss immer bedenken Interessen können sich ganz schnell ändern. Da spielt man noch kräftig LoL, WoT oder cs-go. Und auf einmal ist die Luft raus.
Das man zumindest auch mal was anderes zocken will.

Als Hardware Anfänger wäre ich stinksauer wenn mir eine CPU/GPU aufgeschwatzt würden welche gerade so zu dem gezockten Spiel passen, aber das meiste kaum darauf läuft bzw. ich in 2 Jahren alles erneuern muss. 

Ich würde mal sagen bei einem Budget unter 1000/1200€ sollte man sich schon auf das nötigste konzentrieren.
Eine SSD ist eine tolle Sache aber da hätte ich lieber hohe settings und einen Unterbau der lange hält als ein paar sekunden beim Programmstart, Mapwechsel.
Die kann man jederzeit nachrüsten ohne Geldverschwendung. Eine knapp auf's jeweilige Spiel bemessene Grafikkarte nach 3/4 - 1 Jahr zu wechseln schon eher nicht.
Ein Cpu/Mainboard wechsel nach wenigen Jährchen ist sowieso Geldverbrennung hoch 10.

Solange der air flow beim Gehäuse stimmt und man auch größere Karten einbauen kann ist doch alles gut. Auf dem Bildschirm spielt die Musik.
Ob das Ding nun so aussieht als ob es sich zu einem Battlemech formen kann wenn man noch 3 weitere hat ist da nebensächlich.
Wer darauf besonders wert legt muss das bei einem low budget explizit sagen.

Eigentlich sollte der TE selber mal etwas gucken.
Jeder müsste Benchmarks von CPU / GPU bewerten können, grob in einem Konfigurator den Rest dazu. Um so eine Richtung für's Budget zu bekommen.
Und dann erst fragen.

Wäre ich in der Kaufberatung aktiv hätte ich schon länger probiert das "zukunftsbudget" zu etablieren. 
Ist das ein Jugendlicher der alles Geld von Weihnachten, Geburtstag zusammengekratzt hat und es lange dauert bis wieder 100€ da sind.
Oder jemand der in 2-5 Monaten wieder Geld hat. Um z.B. eine SSD nachzurüsten falls ihn das wirklich stört.
Besonders interessant bei Budgets wo man ein System um den CPU/GPU Preis-Leistungs sweet spot herum bauen kann.


----------



## azzih (5. Juni 2015)

Naja bei 1000€ gehört standartmässig ne SSD rein und passt auch locker ins Budget ohne Abstriche woanders machen zu müssen. Und gerade Grafikkarten kann man schlecht "auf Zukunft"  kaufen, weil das halt die Komponente ist die am schnellsten wieder gewechselt werden muss. Heute kannst du CPU und Board problemlos 3+ Jahre und mehr  behalten und fährt damit immer noch gut (hab auch noch nen Sandy i5), aber die Graka aus der gleichen Zeit reisst heute absolut nix mehr. Grafikkarten kauft man in Budgets, sprich Mittelklasse (ca. 200€) und obere Mittelklasse (280-350€) je nach Anspruch. Mehr auszugeben führt da eher wenig zu mehr Zukunftssicherheit, weil darüber die Karten starken Preisverfall haben und die Mittelklasse der Nachfolgegeneration oft schon schneller ist als deine teure Graka zu der Zeit.


----------



## Oromis16 (5. Juni 2015)

Andererseits muss man aber auch sehen wie viele Leute ihr System wirklich noch upgraden. Die, bei denen die schon lange im Forum sind und ihre 200+ Beiträge haben, da kann man davon ausgehen. Aber beim Normalnutzer gerät die SSD und die stärkere GPU schnell mal in Vergessenheit, die wollen wahrscheinlich zum Großteil einen Rechner der läuft bis sie ihn nehmen und zum Schrotplatz bringen.


----------



## Leob12 (5. Juni 2015)

Oromis16 schrieb:


> Andererseits muss man aber auch sehen wie viele Leute ihr System wirklich noch upgraden. Die, bei denen die schon lange im Forum sind und ihre 200+ Beiträge haben, da kann man davon ausgehen. Aber beim Normalnutzer gerät die SSD und die stärkere GPU schnell mal in Vergessenheit, die wollen wahrscheinlich zum Großteil einen Rechner der läuft bis sie ihn nehmen und zum Schrotplatz bringen.



Gibt ja einige die im Forum nachfragen. 
Und oft kommt dabei heraus, das sie CPU/RAM/ usw noch weiternutzen können und eigentlich mit ner SSD und neuen GPU schon wieder gut da stehen.


----------



## Caduzzz (5. Juni 2015)

Oh Mann, schon so viele Sachen die hier angesprochen worden sind...ich bin nicht allein! Und dann noch freundlich und gesittet diskutiert, mir fehlen die Worte > erstmal Abo


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (5. Juni 2015)

Oromis16 schrieb:


> Achtung, dieser Text spiegelt (m)eine Meinung, zu Risiken und Nebenwirkungen konsultieren sie bitte einen Druiden ihrer Wahl.



Xardas und Eldric sind derzeit leider nicht erreichbar 




Gysi1901 schrieb:


> Könnte man hier nicht eine inoffizielle Task force aufstellen, die vor allem der unsäglichen Geldverschwendung bei Office-PCs einen Riegel vorschieben könnte, indem man sich da mehr einmischt?



Gestatten:
Omoris16
und ich (Obwohl ich nie/selten weniger als 8GB RAM vorschlage )


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Juni 2015)

Gysi1901 schrieb:


> Könnte man hier nicht eine inoffizielle Task force aufstellen, die vor allem der unsäglichen Geldverschwendung bei Office-PCs einen Riegel vorschieben könnte, indem man sich da mehr einmischt?



Ein Sheriff ohne Colt hat da doch keine Chance. Was das sparen angeht kann man es auf jeden Bereich anlegen da wenn jemand open End bietet wird ja mit dem Geld des TEs auch öfters ein Freudenfeuer entzündet.


----------



## Amon (6. Juni 2015)

Ich versuche eigentlich immer dem TE das bestmögliche für sein Geld zusammen zu stellen, aber bei Office PCs wo unbedingt ein i5 rein muss komme ich auch immer ins grübeln. Bei sowas bietet sich eine APU von AMD geradezu an.


----------



## Oromis16 (6. Juni 2015)

Was ich in meiner verhältnismäßig kurzen Zeit nicht schon alles gesehen habe... i7 fürs Surfen und i5 ohne dGPU zum Gamen für den Teenager. "Kann man ja nachrüsten".



S754 schrieb:


> Was mir bei den Kaufberatungen noch aufgefallen ist, dass wenn einer eine Nvidia in der Zusammenstellung hat bzw. möchte, sofort eine R9 290 o.ä. aufgedrängt wird. Umgekehrt kann ich dieses Phänomen allerdings nicht beobachten. Keine Ahnung, obs nur mir so geht oder es andere auch so sehen.


Was Maxwell angeht kann ich mir vorstellen, dass es da wegen dem Trubel um den VRAM ist. Der war ja hier im Forum recht groß vertreten. Bei der 970 erwähne ich es auch immer, aber dabei bleibts dann auch.


Zum Thema SSD oder nicht muss ich sagen, dass ich eine SSD, sobald sie ohne größere Einschnitte reinpasst, für Pflicht halte, wenn es um unerfahrene Nutzer geht. Wer schon lange dabei ist kann den Nachteil einer HDD einschätzen, aber Neulingen kann man mit einer SSD einfach zwei Dinge auf ein mal bieten: 1. (*) Schönere Grafik (Und ob sie "schöner" ist oder "viel schöner" verändert am Waoh-Effekt wohl eher weniger), und 2. Schnellere Ladezeiten in allem was der Rechner macht
(*) Dieser Punkt wird schlicht durch die Tatsache erzeugt, dass der TE einen neuen Rechner kauft und der alte somit wohl nicht mehr zeitgemäß ist.

Das kann ich glaube ich auch ganz gut einordnen, denn ich hatte innerhalb von 4 Jahren 5 Prozessoren aus 5 Generationen, und hineinverschachtelt noch Netzteile, Grafikkarten, Festplatten/SSDs und Gehäuse:
Pentium 4 3.00 Ghz -> Q6600 -> Q9550 (C1) -> i7-920 (D0) -> i7-5820K
Als ich den Q6600 schon ein Weilchen hatte war endlich das Geld für eine SSD da, und der Sprung war gefühlt deutlich größer als der durch den vorhergegangen Prozessorwechel, obwohl ich dadurch um das 7-Fache mehr Leistung hatte. Kein PC-Nutzer ist wohl so sehr Gamer, dass er nicht große Vorteile durch die Multimediafähigkeiten einer SSD hätte. (Und nicht zu vergessen ist eine HDD heutzutage wahrscheinlich oft das lauteste Bauteil im Rechner)


Was Gaming-Zusammenstellungen angeht muss ich sagen, dass das für mich schon seit Monaten nicht mehr Hauptthema ist. Wie meine Signatur(*) verrät konzentriere ich mich auf Office, Multimedia und Gaming bis 500€ ("FullHD" habe ich bis jetzt nur zwei mal empfohlen), dabei insbesondere auf den Roten Hersteller, irgendwer muss es ja machen 
Aber das "i5 ist Pflicht"- und das "Intel ist halt besser"-Denken verfolgt mich leider selbst in diesem Preisbereich.
(*)Das ist natürlich kein starres System, ich habe noch private Wunschlisten wo ich immer die aktuellen Alternativekühler. Bildschirme, Arbeitsspeicher, Festplatten, Lüfter und Mainboards parat habe


----------



## Amon (6. Juni 2015)

Naja, gerade beim gaming sind die Intel halt den AMD voraus, so leid wie mir das tut. Aber dafür hat AMD eindeutig bei Anwendungen die Nase vorne. Jeder der mit seinem Rechner hauptsächlich arbeitet fährt mit AMD besser.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Juni 2015)

Wäre auch nett wenn man nicht als Spinner abgetan wird weil man bestimmte Produkte eher meidet. Genauso mehr Lockerheit wenn man mal einen Spruch bringt


----------



## Amon (6. Juni 2015)

Wieso gibts hier keinen gefällt mir Knopf?


----------



## NuVirus (6. Juni 2015)

Sofern es nicht nur einfache Office arbeiten sind Stimme ich dir zu das AMD das bessere PLV hat. 

Ansonsten bin ich von AMD aktuell enttäuscht, ich habe selbst sehr viele aktuelle CPUs daheim bzw gehabt und ein aktueller i3 der im Preisbereich eines A10 Kaveri konnte ich direkt vergleichen.
Im Alltag also surfen streams usw schauen habe ich keinen Praxisunterschied bemerkt aber der i3 4340 oder auch i5 4670k ohne Turbo den ich später verkaufte waren einfach vom Verbrauch her deutlich besser. 
Im normalen Idle also komplett ohne Last war der unterschied noch nicht so extrem. Aber als ich den Stromverbrauch beim Amazon Prime HD schauen verglichen hab war der unterschied wirklich extrem zu Ungunsten des Kaveri. 
Dazu hab ich am Kaveri mit 2 Boards nur Probleme den Speicher auf über 1866 zum laufen zu bekommen. 
Zum Zocken ist Kaveri natürlich besser geeignet aber auch das ist nur in bestimmten Szenarien sinnvoll. 

@eigentliches Topic 
Ich finde auch das SSD in den neusten Fällen also Office PC und ab Mittelklasse Gaming PC Sinn macht. 
Wenn das Budget eh schon kaum für die geforderte Leistung ausreicht sollte man natürlich die SSD weglassen. 
Zum Thema günstiges Gehäuse, hier sollte man den TE einfach aufklären und auch eine entsprechende andere Konfig empfehlen aber dann auf den Leistungsverlust hinweisen. 
Meist hat man in der Praxis halt mehr von der Leistung als von einem hochwertigen Gehäuse sofern die Kühlung ausreicht.


----------



## Amon (6. Juni 2015)

Wenn jemand unbedingt so einen Yoghurtbecher zu Hause stehen haben will werde ich ihm den nicht ausreden, er muss da ja drauf gucken.  Natürlich weise ich darauf hin dass man mit einem qualitativ wertigem Gehäuse besser fährt aber entscheiden soll der TE. Zu Not baue ich dem auch einen 5820K in einen Eimer ein wenn er das so haben will.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Juni 2015)

Ich habe zb. hier eine SSD liegen und kann bestenfalls die Ladezeiten ins Feld führen aber ein schneller Rechnerstart ist auch mit Win 8 und der popeligen HDD möglich. Gerade bei einem Officeknecht ist eine SSD noch am ehesten zu vernachlässigen. Der lahmste Teil sitzt immer noch vor dem Monitor und ein Wimpernschlag ist doch kein Maßstab.


----------



## Amon (6. Juni 2015)

So sehe ich das auch. In einem Office PC ist eine SSD nett aber sie ist kein must have.


----------



## Gripschi (6. Juni 2015)

Auf das wollt Ich hinaus mit den SSD s. Sie sind praktisch aber nur wenn man dafür nix anderes vernachlässigt.

Zumal unter Windows 7 der Start nur minimal verkürzt wird.

Unter 8.1 ist es deutlich mehr.


----------



## Oromis16 (6. Juni 2015)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Im normalen Idle also komplett ohne Last war der unterschied noch nicht so extrem. Aber als ich den Stromverbrauch beim Amazon Prime HD schauen verglichen hab war der unterschied wirklich extrem zu Ungunsten des Kaveri.


Wenn du ihn noch hast: Spannung absenken, da geht ordentlich was

Auch ist das A10 vs i3-Denken in meinen Augen ein Problem, wer sich einen A10 wegen dem CPU-Teil kauft, für den ist der i3 natürlich besser. Aber ein Athlon ist da identisch zum A10, und kostet dabei 38% weniger als der i3. Beim i3 gibt es in meinen Augen schlicht eine Preis/Leistungslücke, ab i5 hingegen ist man klar Konkurrenzlos (@Gaming),
Totschlagargument für i3 im Forum ist immer die hohe SC Leistung, die "zukünftige Spiele" mal brauchen werden. In meinen Augen werden diese "zukünftigen (Leistungsfressenden) Spiele" aber mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit DX12 Nutzen, und damit fallen sie aus diesem Thema ohnehin raus.

Ontopic SSD: Also mehr als nur messbar sind die Unterschiede auf jeden Fall: Test
Bei Spielen, Kopieraktionen und Programminstallationen ist überall ein deutlicher Unterschied, leider haben die Redakteure bei CB nicht auch den Programmstart/Windowsstart gemessen.


----------



## Joim (6. Juni 2015)

azzih schrieb:


> Naja bei 1000€ gehört standartmässig ne SSD rein und passt auch locker ins Budget ohne Abstriche woanders machen zu müssen. Und gerade Grafikkarten kann man schlecht "auf Zukunft"  kaufen, weil das halt die Komponente ist die am schnellsten wieder gewechselt werden muss. Heute kannst du CPU und Board problemlos 3+ Jahre und mehr  behalten und fährt damit immer noch gut (hab auch noch nen Sandy i5), aber die Graka aus der gleichen Zeit reisst heute absolut nix mehr. Grafikkarten kauft man in Budgets, sprich Mittelklasse (ca. 200€) und obere Mittelklasse (280-350€) je nach Anspruch. Mehr auszugeben führt da eher wenig zu mehr Zukunftssicherheit, weil darüber die Karten starken Preisverfall haben und die Mittelklasse der Nachfolgegeneration oft schon schneller ist als deine teure Graka zu der Zeit.



Meinte bei der GPU hauptsächlich "das meiste kaum läuft" und zum Unterbau "in 2 Jahren alles erneuern".

Da hat man aber auch oft selbst zu hohe Ansprüche. Kenne welche die sind noch mit gtx 460, 480, 560 unterwegs und zocken nicht gerade wenig.

Bei  1000-1200€ meinte ich nicht nur die SSD sondern sexy Gehäuse + SSD + HDD (wenn dann noch die Windows Lizenz ins Budget rein sollte, gute Nacht)
Da wird aus einem soliden Unterbau, den man 1zu1 auch mit teureren Grafikkarten benutzen würde, schnell ein Krüppel wo überall die low Budget Produkte raus quillen.
Irgendwo müssen die 50er und 100er ja herkommen.
Ist ja nichts gegen einzuwenden das man auch für weniger ein anständiges System bekommt, wenn man unbedingt "muss" und nicht weil man falsche Prioritäten setzt.


@SSD
Hab hier ein Wechselplatten Laufwerk mit Tasten zum an und aus machen der Platten. 1x 512gb SSD für Games und 1x HDD für's Business.
Und der Unterschied ist minimal, die ersten 1-2 Minuten im Windows sind etwas träge danach absolut zu vernachlässigen.
Den größten Vorteil seh ich nur bei Mapwechsel im Multiplayer. Und den haben die meisten Games schon weggepatched das man nun einen Timer hat bzw. eine bestimmte Anzahl Spieler rdy sein muss.
Und man nicht schon vorrushen kann.
Welcher 0815 User scheucht täglich so große Datenmengen hin und her das da am Ende Zeit gespart wurde?!


----------

